# Lowering soil level



## Indy Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey gang. First post. Looking forward to using all the info here. Just moved into a house and working on a lawn reno for next year. The height of the soil is a good 3-4 inches higher than the sidewalks and driveway. So when I mow it scalps as I cross over to the concrete. Not to mention if I edge there's a huge soil wall exposed. I plan on killing off the yard next year anyways and starting over. To many types of random grass and clumps. I assume I should use a sod cutter to remove the top 2" or so of turf but after that should I till the soil and then level it out to the concrete? The turf I'll just toss out because I'm seeding anyways. Thanks for any tips


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I asked a similar question earlier in the year. The response was there is no good way about it. If you plan on doing a reno then just wait and relevel at that time. The other option presented to me was to use a sod cutter to pull up the sod then level out the soil underneath and relay the sod. I ended up just leaving it because I've been focusing on the overall lawn improvement.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Best way is to have a tracked skidsteer come in and scalp off the sod and also grade it. 4" is too much to sod cut and lower by hand unless you have a tiny area


----------



## Indy Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

jimmythegreek said:


> Best way is to have a tracked skidsteer come in and scalp off the sod and also grade it. 4" is too much to sod cut and lower by hand unless you have a tiny area


I was afraid someone may say that. Lol


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Could you raise the level of the sidewalk?


----------



## Indy Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> Could you raise the level of the sidewalk?


It would be 2 sidewalks a walkway and a driveway


----------



## NateDawg24 (Sep 11, 2019)

I lowered one area by my sidewalk about a half inch to an inch by aerating with a manual aerator approximately 3 to 4 times a year for 2 years in a row. It seemed to work but this would definitely not work for 3 to 4 in. I think skid steer as somebody else mentioned is your only choice.


----------



## Indy Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah I think I'll just take 2 passes with the skid steer around all edges and feather out from there. Too many trees to do the whole area


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

How is "lowering the soil level" going to affect the rainwater runoff? It sounds like a good opportunity to re-grade the entire lawn. And I would suggest that you look into a re-sod vs. seeding or at least sod a major portion of it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Old Hickory said:


> How is "lowering the soil level" going to affect the rainwater runoff? It sounds like a good opportunity to re-grade the entire lawn. And I would suggest that you look into a re-sod vs. seeding or at least sod a major portion of it.


Why sod instead of seed?


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

@SNOWBOB11 Why sod instead of seed?

Instant lawn
You can get on it immediately 
It's easy to lay sod (preparation is not easy but it's the same as preparing for seed so a wash)
It's not as expensive as you might think
If you sod in the early spring then you'll only have to overseed in the fall.

Cons: if you are picky about cultivars then you won't be happy with the choices.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

If he has lots of trees not worth sodding. The shade areas will die off eventually if there mo fine fescue in the mix. Just prep it and seed the areas with the right mixes and feather them together. I've had success with spring seedings it can be done


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Until you fix the issue here is what I do to avoid this as I have the same problem. I have a Toro rotary and normally mow at 2". When it comes time for the curb/driveway I turn off the mower and raise the right side of my mower a notch or two. Sometimes I have to raise the left side a bit, too. Then I leave the left hand side wheels on the curb/driveway and slowly move along while the mower is at an angle. Then when I finished I stop the mower right where it is then I lift it back onto the grass and lower all the notches that I had risen. The edges look really good and they have a sort of beveled look. :thumbup:

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

What about using a sod cutter, then aerate and rake the plugs. Essentially giving you a gentle slope towards the sidewalks and driveway? Might help with drainage also


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I didn't look to see where you are located... I assume Indiana based on your username.

If you plan to seed, check out the reno guide. It has been heavily suggested for cool season grasses you seed in the later summer early fall.

Sod can be put down across a wider range of season. Also, if you just grade the high sections (edges) to blend with the concrete, you could just sod those sections. But it might not blend with the existing grass. Same for seeding, unless you do the whole yard.


----------

